# Can't find 'em



## SteveBee (Jul 15, 2010)

Got a call from a guy who had bees flying up under the bottom edge of his vinyl siding. After lifting the bottom edge of the siding, I saw the bees were going in a crack between the top block of the foundation and the wood plate on top of it. I figured there must be a hole in the plate and the bees were using that hole to get up into the wall. Couldn't hear them anywhere in the wall so I crawled under the house to see if they were under there, which they weren't. The home owner thought they may be in the attic, so we went up there, but no bees. All I can think is that they are down in the concrete blocks in the foundation. I wouldn't expect them to go down in there.

Any one seen that?


----------



## mrqb (Jul 17, 2011)

i can't say i've seen it but it wouldn't suprise me.is there by chance a beam just above the sill plate that could be hollow???


----------



## cwood6_10 (Apr 17, 2012)

I have never seen it but some people use a infrared thermometer that cost about $30 to find the hive. it will radiant about 78 degrees on the thermometer. Just an idea that might help you find it.


----------



## Riverratbees (Feb 10, 2010)

Go buy a stethescope saved me a many hrs. If the home owner will let you get a tiny drill bit and drill the walls 10feet from the point of entry on both sides is a rule of thumb for me in this situation. Question is this a older home made from sawmill lumber if so You have a inner wall and a outer wall on the real old homes and lots of room to crawl. One thing I have learned in my removals I have never had any in a footer due to winter time. Block really don't warm up that much when it is cold. That doesn't mean it don't happen though. Good Luck


----------



## mrqb (Jul 17, 2011)

riverrats post brings up a good question,how old is the home,newer construction would have a btm plate on wall,but some of the older homes didn't ,and alot of older homes have two ceilings because they originally had 9 or 10 ft ceilings and were dropped to eight during remodel,thats why i ask if it had a beam above block,i've seen many of these rotted out


----------



## SteveBee (Jul 15, 2010)

This house is 13 years old. Typical construction for around hear. Concrete block foundation with brick veneer on the foundation. Vinyl siding. Modern 2X4 studs. 

After not finding the bees, I advised the homeowner to drill a few holes in the wall to see if he saw fiberglass insulation, which he did. He didn't see any bees coming out the holes he drilled.  This leads me to believe even more that they're down in the concrete block. 

I have one of those infrared thermometers that I can't find and I refuse to buy another one since I kind of have one. I also have a stethoscope which I used the first time I was there and didn't hear a thing but the A/C unit running outside.

Thanks for the responses.


----------



## hemichuck (Oct 27, 2009)

They will live in the concrete blocks and are darn near impossible to get out.I did battle with a hive at my buddies transmission shop last year for 3 months and never got them out.Its almost impossible to herd them into a trap because they can just walk over to the next block and bypass the trap. When they are in block or inside brick porch columns I just walk away.


----------

